

High performance web apps with C++  - dushan01
http://www.brainfuck.rs/2012-01-07-high-performance-web-apps-with-c-.html

======
chrisledet
> But if you get rich and I find out that you were using my code, of course, I
> am gonna sue you

Maybe you should put a license on your code then. No one is going to use this
or take it seriously until you do.

~~~
dushan01
Sorry that was joke. Maybe a bad joke :) Maybe I should put a license...

